# [SOLVED] Offie 2010 problem



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife needs Office to do her work, so she purchased a copy through the school system discounted service, anyway we now have a copy of Microsoft office Professional plus 2010, problem is the program won;t install on her computer, she had the trial version until it expired and I uninstalled it fully deleted the MSO cache like it said to do restarted her laptop and now this is what it says when I try to install 2010 on it:

Error 1731 The Source installation package for the product Microsoft Office SharedMUI (English) 2010 is out of sync with the client package. try the installation again using a valid copy of the installation package 'officeMUI.msi'

Anybody know whats goin on? the copy I'm trying to install IS valid I have the license key and everything. The program was downloaded from Microsoft and the license key was emailed to us, I know it works because I installed it on this computer after it wouldn't install on hers just to see if the disk I made was corrupt.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Offie 2010 problem*

Hi

Have you tried copying the 2010 package (all files) to the desktop and running it from there? The error is often to do with remnants of previous Office versions still left on the system - but I note that you said you had removed everything.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Offie 2010 problem*

Yep tried that too, also tried moving the original download to the network shared folder and moving it from there to the laptop


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Offie 2010 problem*

see if the fix-it works

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=290301


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Offie 2010 problem*

Thanks sobeit, I'll try those now, well as soon as the wife is finished emailing MS and telling them how happy she is with a product that doesn't work on the computer is was bought for


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Offie 2010 problem*

SOBEIT!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you VERY VERY much, when I removed 2003 using M/S's add/remove programs program, it did about as good of a job as defender does, and the trial of 2010 was still there, just not visible because the Add/remove programs again.
I'm starting to think I should start using revo uninstaller for everything.



Ya really gotta have MUCH love and respect for a website that can solve a problem in less than 24 hours.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

glad it's fixed :wave:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

So am I, I took all three programs you linked for me and saved them on my computer utilities disk


----------

